

A real FPS game engine, made in flash - seer
http://alternativaplatform.com/en/alternativa3d/

======
bprater
Pretty impressive. What quality would you say, Quake I?

~~~
thorax
Better than that in a sense. Seems to use a mixture of modern texture design,
simulated bump-mapping, etc. So it's closer to modern games in terms of
tricks, so the overall quality is hard to compare with older games. I think
I'd have to say Quake II.

I have to say I'm very impressed. I recognize a lot of graphics tricks used by
major corporations to optimize visuals in low-resource situations. There's
some good tech behind this and it makes me a lot more hopeful for substantial
cross-platform gaming growth.

